# e!cockpit modbus rtu mit 750-653 an PFC200 (750-8202)



## fraggle-m (23 März 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe an dem PFC 2 750-653 kann man diese Schnittstellen auch mit dem Modbus Konfigurator nutzen und wenn wie?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Tobsucht (24 März 2017)

Hallo Frank,

der Modbus Konfigurator unter e!Cockpit unterstützt zur Zeit nur die serielle Schnittstelle direkt auf dem PFC.
Du könntest aber die Bibliothek WagoAppPlcModbus nutzen.

Grüße


----------

